# Recent Tarpon Pics



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

My digital camera bit the dust about 2 months ago and I havn't had the chance to buy a new one...Havn't been able to take any pictures here lately...one of my customers just emailed me some pretty good pics that he took of our fish about 3 weeks ago...we were 3 for 5 on this day...


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

Sweeet!

Nice pics, Thanks!


----------



## TTTHA (Mar 17, 2006)

Truly awesome Jake!!!


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

nice pics dude..did you chase some bills this week with mark?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

those are nice Jake, 
wish the 2nd and 3rd one would have been a little closer, they would be ones for the wall.

man what i would give to see water that calm for more than a day or two at a time.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Ono,

forget the bills I'm putting a few girls and some beverages on the boat and going tarpon fishing with the man.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Was that out of Galveston or some other port?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I expect he was catching these tarpon 3 to 5 miles offshore Galveston Island.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Yes sir you the man!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

im still dreamin of the day


----------

